# Anyone Else Got Horse Tattoos?



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow that's awesome! Can't wait until its done!!

I want one, but I am still searching for the exact idea I want


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm hoping that I can get horse prints going up my back soon.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

right now im getting my artist to draw up an idea for my arms , i was thinking a portrait of nick skelton with russel and arko my fav rider and 2 fav horses.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have one 

The red rose sybolizes my love and passion for horses and riding(and thats what the horseshoe stands for. My next one is gonna be a portrait of Phantom on my back on the shoulder blade.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I have one of Gidget.


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Heres mine it looks funny cause i was trying to take it by myself with my camera on my computer lol


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I am going to be getting this with a barrel in it really soon since I just turned 18 yesterday!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

paintluver said:


> i am going to be getting this with a barrel in it really soon since i just turned 18 yesterday!


 

happy birthday!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I really want one, but have yet to think of a design I'd want.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I am going to get a portrait done of my first horse Smoke, and my second fave Shaffiek. But I still have to get it designed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I really like these designs:





































Or "horse" in arabic, which is: حصان


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

my tattoo is like them there sillhoettes


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Not yet, but I intend to. I have always wanted a tribal type horse on my arm - much like what Eliz posted. Horses can be VERY difficult to draw, and I am world renowned for my very annoying habit of picking apart every model horse I see. My family won't buy me "realistic" horse figurines anymore, only comical cartoon ones! :lol: If someone did a BAD horse tattoo on me, I'd die of shame!

I am LOVING the horse/wolf one Eliz!


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

I like the tribal designs too  i dont have one, but i plan to get one for my 18th (2nd of june)


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

i have one on my back, it' my avatar pic


----------



## Pepita (Dec 28, 2010)

Buckcherry said:


> Heres mine it looks funny cause i was trying to take it by myself with my camera on my computer lol
> View attachment 51756


Very nice!


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Not yet, but I am going to do Mana's registration number in the angle system with the half arabian symbol in front of it, like what he would have if he were freeze branded. I do my tattoos myself by hand, not with a gun.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

heres mine


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Not yet, but I intend to. I have always wanted a tribal type horse on my arm - much like what Eliz posted. Horses can be VERY difficult to draw, and I am world renowned for my very annoying habit of picking apart every model horse I see. My family won't buy me "realistic" horse figurines anymore, only comical cartoon ones! :lol: If someone did a BAD horse tattoo on me, I'd die of shame!
> 
> I am LOVING the horse/wolf one Eliz!


Oh my goodness, I know how you feel about the bad horse tattoo/model thing. Nothing bothers me more than those or a painting with an ill-proportioned horse!!

I love the tribal idea for that reason and also because I am not a fan of detailed, colored tats.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

FoxyRoxy1507 said:


> heres mine


 
how long ago did you get this done? the ink has faded alot


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

I've known some tattoo artist and the quality of ink they buy is the main reason tattoos fade. 
Something you should look into before considering a tattoo artist. Also their quality of work


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Buckcherry said:


> I've known some tattoo artist and the quality of ink they buy is the main reason tattoos fade.
> Something you should look into before considering a tattoo artist. Also their quality of work


thats what i was getting at lol i have 5 friends who are tattoo artists and they all wanna tattoo me but there not all great only 2 of them are. Haha but there still learning but i want the best to tattoo me. The ink they use is the most expensive ****, the colour stays in soo good ! i love it im stoked to try some of there purples and blues


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah definatly its permanent. lol


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

I like to see all there work before i get anything done


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

I want one, especially if I can find the right tribal one. Gotta wait at least another year, don't want to get it done over here. To scary.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I am also working on a design for one. No idea what I want done, I keep changing my mind. But I've got some time before I could get it done anyway. My mom keeps telling me I'm not allowed to get any more until I move out.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

xXEventerXx said:


> how long ago did you get this done? the ink has faded alot


 
the first pic is before i had to go back for a second sitting, the second pic is more defined which is after i got it finished.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm not old enough yet (I'm 18 in April though), but yeah I want one with something horsy.


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

> the first pic is before i had to go back for a second sitting, the second pic is more defined which is after i got it finished. QUOTE]
> 
> The colors do not look very vibrant and bright like they should heres another tattoo I have had for three years and the colors are still bright..You should go back and have them touch up your colors..


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

Buckcherry said:


> > the first pic is before i had to go back for a second sitting, the second pic is more defined which is after i got it finished. QUOTE]
> >
> > The colors do not look very vibrant and bright like they should heres another tattoo I have had for three years and the colors are still bright..You should go back and have them touch up your colors..
> >
> ...


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Honestly I dont see the difference in Foxy's and Buckcherry's color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

It's over my heart.. my girlfriend has a matching one on her arm.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Gidget said:


> happy birthday!


Hehe thank you!


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

I see a big difference in color.. BUt like she said it might be the pic..


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

This is mine. It is in the middle of my back.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

OneFastHorse said:


> This is mine. It is in the middle of my back.


Wow, that looks amazing! I love it!


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

My next planned one is this on my side with my grandfathers initials in it somewhere. he passed away 4 yrs ago, but he was an amazing horseman and the reason I am where I am today in regards to horses. =)


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

That one looks amazing too! I might have to go to you for tattoo ideas because when it comes to horse ones I can't even begin to come up with anything I like enough to get.


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

Amba1027 said:


> That one looks amazing too! I might have to go to you for tattoo ideas because when it comes to horse ones I can't even begin to come up with anything I like enough to get.


I saw it on a t-shirt in a magazine. I printed the picture and I kept it for 7 years before I actually got it done. 

The other one, I have had that pic for 2 yrs. Im still working u[ the nerve to go get it b/c mine HURT like HECK lol


----------

